# Places to hunt european starlings?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to get into wingshooting, but I have no experience with it. I figured that after looking at a few articles and bits of infomation, there would be no better practice than on a live target of some type. Since european starlings are not protected and fair game due to being a invasive and nuisance species, I think finding some place to shoot then would help me get used to shooting fast, flying targets. I also intend to breast them out and have myself some fried starling breast. Would I be good using a light cheap load of 20 gauge 7 1/2 shot? Or maybe a load of number 8 or 9 for more pellets out of a mod choke?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Small target, I'd go with the 8's myself. Starlings aren't very fast, so you may find yourself getting bored quickly. Late dove season is in for the next couple weeks ; give them a shot.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bored? I dont know about that. Im practically a beginner at this, never shot at a flying bird before. Most experiece I have is at squirrels with a shotgun and I usually stop when pulling the trigger, causing the pattern to miss or hit the squirrel in its hind quarters. They would probably be a very good starter target.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Something slow flying would be a good place to start. You're going to have to learn about mounting, swinging the gun, and follow through. I might suggest that you go to the National Shooting Sports Federation website, nssf.com I believe. I'm sure you could Google it up. They have a whole library of wingshooting instruction videos available on-line from a professional instructor. Very informative and good luck!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

A modified choke gives you an effective of range of 30 to 35 yards before your pattern opens up and too many holes are created allowing the birds to fly through.

7 1/2 shot has enough mass and penetration to be effective at that range on small birds so I would say you have a good setup other than the light load part with a 20 gauge. I would want a heavier load for the added shot count. 1oz loads instead of 7/8s.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Rio has 1 ounce 20 gauge loads. I have never shot a 1 ounce load through a 20 but the extra shot should be helpful.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The ground around my house is black with them right now. Must be a thousand of 'em.
I've tried shooting them. The neighbors were not impressed...:Banane25:


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Why don't you try at your local sportsmans club on a night they would call something like Open trap shooting. I suggest to many starting hunters to go to the clubs, the one in Findlay has open trap shooting on Thursday evenings. No problem you just sign up for a round when you get there, it will be uncomfortable for only a moment. Great fun for every one, you can shoot 100 shells in a evening if you like and a great start to shooting at a flying object. Just a suggestion.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Weekender#1 said:


> Why don't you try at your local sportsmans club on a night they would call something like Open trap shooting. I suggest to many starting hunters to go to the clubs, the one in Findlay has open trap shooting on Thursday evenings. No problem you just sign up for a round when you get there, it will be uncomfortable for only a moment. Great fun for every one, you can shoot 100 shells in a evening if you like and a great start to shooting at a flying object. Just a suggestion.


We have those once a week at our club on Sunday evenings at 5. And you don't have to be a member, the gate is left open! You can shoot a box of "club loads" for $5! I'll tell you this, I whack the crap out of pheasant on our land, but I'm lucky to break better than 15 of 25 at the trap range! I don't do it often, but it's good for a "tune up" once in a while. Just to practice mounting and swinging, and getting your cheek down on the stock!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Theres a trap range in copley I could go to. Its on saturdays only but I guess I could go there and shoot a round or 2.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Theres a trap range in copley I could go to. Its on saturdays only but I guess I could go there and shoot a round or 2.


I have never been to this place but I know someone who has, from what I was told they go out of there way to make sure the youth are comfortable and get the instruction they need. sounds like a top notch place with great people helping out.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sucks that I waited so long to do this since ill be 18 next year, but I guess I should enjoy it while I can. 
On a another unrelated topic, I was searching for shells and found a 1-5/16th ounce 3 inch 20 gauge load. Thats a real shoulder buster, especially considering I have what amounts to a youth shot gun that has no pad and STILL doesnt fit me. the guns only like 5 or 6 pounds, so id definately have enough shot to do the job, but pay the price by messing up my shoulder. Seems like a interesting option though.... anyone thing copper plated #5 out a mod or full choke would reliably kill squirrels?


----------

